
Ask HN: What are some notable programming tools or frameworks made in Asia? - ccdev
A mention of Chinese-made developer frameworks was brought up in a different website&#x27;s discussion, so that got me curious to ask this question. What development software, libraries, or frameworks are developed in Asia?
======
octo_t
Ruby is the most prominent one in my opinion - Matz developed Ruby entirely
from Japan, was announced on Japanese mailing lists etc.

------
billconan
I'm currently using [http://iviewui.com](http://iviewui.com)

and [http://rapidjson.org/](http://rapidjson.org/)

